# What Pokemon are you?



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

I belive that my inner pokemon is an Umbreon Glaceon hybrid, what are you? =3


----------



## X (Nov 11, 2008)

I would be a blue ditto.

ditto because its my favorite. i would take it over any other pokemon if given the option to actually own it. 
and a blue one because blue is my favorite color and ditto looks better in an aqua blue Imo.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2008)

My "inner" pokemon...?

Probably a Mightyena or Growlithe.


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool =3


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 11, 2008)

Vaporeon

i identify with water mostly :]


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Some Espeon/Umbreon hybrid (Twilight FTW!), Vaporeon, or Glaceon.


----------



## X (Nov 11, 2008)

if we are talking eeveelutions, then i am an umbreon/glaceon hybrid.
if i dont get a hybrid, then its one of those two.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the Leafeon one =3

But my favorite pokemon are Bulbasaur, Pidgeot and Meowth. I'm very heavily biased towards grass and flying pokemon =3 And Meowth.


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

see do what show dog just did state an eeveeloution AND your fav pokemon


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

My faves: Buizel, Pikachu, Zigzagoon just to name a few...


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

Eevee! ^^
Or a Growlithe.
Someone said I'm a Ninetails once, not quite sure why... Or even how that conversation came about. But I disagreed, so hey.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2008)

Elite723 said:


> see do what show dog just did state an eeveeloution AND your fav pokemon



It always confuses me when people call me "Show Dog" instead of Nargle =3


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

oh im sorry i dident see nargle


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It always confuses me when people call me "Show Dog" instead of Nargle =3



Daaawww <3

...How 'bout Marshie?


----------



## Kano (Nov 11, 2008)

Vaporeon, I've always been into the water element the most, both in life and pokemon =D 

Vaporeon is my favorite pokemon as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2008)

In eeveelutions...

Eevee. Most def.


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is anyone interested in joining a guild for pokemon fanatics? If so then vist my page (you need to click on my avitar)


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Daaawww <3
> 
> ...How 'bout Marshie?



Aww XD


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 11, 2008)

Jolteon and Vaporeon hybrid....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 11, 2008)

This may be unoriginal, but I would probably be a Lucario since I've been interested in fighting, spirit energy and canids even before hearing of this pokemon.  

God... the descriptions sound like I'm a DBZ fanatic which is more ironic because I used to like the show and also Lucario is voiced by Goku. o.0


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 11, 2008)

uhm, wat about mew? cute little bastard, it is... okay. I'd much rather be pikachu.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 11, 2008)

Eevee because I have a very split personality, liek having lots of evolutions, or whatever. Or Mew, just cuz I love Mew. Or Raichu. Or Ditto cuz I obviously can't decide on one pokemon XD


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

So fucking GARchomp.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 11, 2008)

id be arcanine...ive always liked them ever since i first saw them....just freaking awesome


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe Groudon...or Torchic.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 12, 2008)

Eevee. X3 Always always Eevee.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 12, 2008)

Zapdos or one of the Pidgey evolutions.


----------



## iBurro (Nov 12, 2008)

Houndoom. No contest. BD


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Zapdos or one of the Pidgey evolutions.



On second thought, I think I like Staraptor. 8)

MOAR LIKE GARAPTOR OOOHHHHH


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Nov 12, 2008)

Either Dragonair or Milotic. Can't decide which, as I like them both equally.

I suppose there's also Seviper if I was feeling rather mean though. How can you not like a snake that has a blade for a tail?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 12, 2008)

Mudkip is my favorite but if I had to be one it would be... Haunter.


----------



## Inices (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like to just say some dragon type, but that'd be too easy. So... Hmm. Smeargle kind of reminds me of myself. Plus that way I can use any move. Judgement, bitches. Fear my horrible stats.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 12, 2008)

No, you can't be serious...but let's say "Charizard" for now, everyone is GAR for it.


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 12, 2008)

9tails XD


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 12, 2008)

This is very sad. Pokemon went out of popular fashion back in 2001...

... Archanine


----------



## Magikian (Nov 12, 2008)

Gengar. Fuck that thing is awesome.

Also, anyone who chooses anything past the first generation is a fag.

EDIT: Or Scyther. Goddamn blades for arms.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 12, 2008)

Flareon.

Favorite pokemon- Charizard and Sceptile.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 12, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Gengar. Fuck that thing is awesome.
> 
> *Also, anyone who chooses anything past the first generation is a fag.*
> 
> EDIT: Or Scyther. Goddamn blades for arms.





Shark_the_raptor said:


> Flareon.
> 
> Favorite pokemon- Charizard and *Sceptile*.



I guess I'm a fag then.  8)


----------



## Chomper (Nov 12, 2008)

Espeon for the eveelution. My fav pokemon is Snorlax <3


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 12, 2008)

Farfetch'd.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> No, you can't be serious...but let's say "Charizard" for now, everyone is GAR for it.



GARizard! 8)



Magikian said:


> Also, anyone who chooses anything past the first generation is a fag.



>_>



Sabine Sommer said:


> Farfetch'd.



I'd like to change my answer (again) to this.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Also, anyone who chooses anything past the first generation is a fag.



That's like saying everyone who has a Fursona that's not a canid is gay. 

Meaning i'll embrace my fagginess and hug you as a Lucario and laugh as that spike in his chest goes right through yours and leaves you bleeding. 8)


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have an "inner pokemon" but I do like Growlithe.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> >_>



Fag.



Digitalpotato said:


> That's like saying everyone who has a Fursona that's not a canid is gay.
> 
> Meaning i'll embrace my fagginess and hug you as a Lucario and laugh as that spike in his chest goes right through yours and leaves you bleeding. 8)



Dude, they get more retarded the further out you go.

I'm also a Gengar, your hug and chest spike do not affect me, because they are Normal type attacks.

(God, I feel like a douche saying that ><)


----------



## kashaki (Nov 12, 2008)

Magikarp! He's so cool!
*splashes*


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 12, 2008)

no leadendairys


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 12, 2008)

The closet thing to a Maned Wolf would be an Absol, or possibly Houndoom. So I'd be one of those.


----------



## Magica (Nov 12, 2008)

Vaporeon.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2008)

Snorlax.

Sleeping and eating.  Yup.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Dude, they get more retarded the further out you go.
> 
> I'm also a Gengar, your hug and chest spike do not affect me, because they are Normal type attacks.
> 
> (God, I feel like a douche saying that ><)



Sorry, Jynx and Mr. Mime cancel all of Generation 3 out. 

How about I instead say I'm a Scisor and use metal claw or fury cutter on you or an Alakazan and use Psychic. Take that.  


Maned wolf? What about Mightyena? Or is that closer to a 'yena?


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 12, 2008)

HMMM If it has to be an eevee evolution, Glaceon..... or a tribrid of glaceon, umbreon and espeon.....
If not an eeveelution, then SCYTHER or BEEDRILL..... WOO 8D
DUDE! OR VESPIQUEN because bees..... so many delicious bees coming from her.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 13, 2008)

For the evolution I would say Glaceon, its just looks too badass. My favorite pokemon would be out of Mightyena, Lucario or Ninetails


----------



## Magikian (Nov 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Sorry, Jynx and Mr. Mime cancel all of Generation 3 out.
> 
> How about I instead say I'm a Scisor and use metal claw or fury cutter on you or an Alakazan and use Psychic. Take that.



 There are retarded pokemon in all generations, its just they are more common the further you go

I would still have enough HP left to hypnotise you and use nightmare, but we should stop this before it's considered RP.


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 4, 2008)

XD dont get carried away


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Pachirisu!


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 4, 2008)

=O =3


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Gengar. Fuck that thing is awesome.
> 
> Also, anyone who chooses anything past the first generation is a fag.



Different thread, same conversation;
here you are being awesome, again.
Fuck yeah, Gengar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 4, 2008)

You know, for the hell of it I'd want to be Mewtwo. Then I get to be the Sith of the Pokemon world....until I turn good but...lets not talk about that.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 5, 2008)

Mudkipz :3


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

That or Absol.


----------



## loveypuppy (Dec 5, 2008)

<== Growlithe of course!  And Arcanine... of all the imaginary/mythical animals I've ever heard of, I want Arcanine to be real the most  He's a huge, fluffy dog that breathes fire and you can ride around his back as he runs lightning-fast.  Fire is my all-time favorite type.  For an eeveelution, I would stray from my natural element and be vaporeon. Mermaid-tail? Ability to melt into water? Yes please! I always have one on my team; there are only a few water-types I like and V is one.

Oh, and I plan on making a Growlithe/Arcanine fursuit one day, haven't decided which one yet.

edit~ Rilvor, I too like Haunter better than Gengar! I would use one if it could have Gengar's stats without evolving, haha


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Mightyena
INTIMIDATE >3


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 5, 2008)

Probably Zangoose, although Persian would be my second choice.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice to see there is much Ghost type love in the thread ~
http://www.keljeu.com/images/p/cartes/pokemon/deco/356_dusclops.jpg


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 5, 2008)

I would beee..Honchkrow or Ariados and Eevee wise uuh Jolteon


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

Laze said:


> Nice to see there is much Ghost type love in the thread ~
> http://www.keljeu.com/images/p/cartes/pokemon/deco/356_dusclops.jpg



A dusclops is fine too.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> A dusclops is fine too.


 
Well Gengar and Haunter had already been taken, and personally, I bloody well love Haunter.


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Mightyena
> INTIMIDATE >3



>=3


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 5, 2008)

Gardevoir. >_>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you know what would be epic? If you stray out of the first generation...Gabite. Just imagine, you look so small and cute....and when someone goes to pet you you chomp their arm off!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 5, 2008)

In general: Ditto, I love too many to choose otherwise (shapeshifter=luff)

Eeveelution: Umb/leafeon


----------



## Ratte (Dec 5, 2008)

1st gen: Jolteon

2nd gen: Espeon, Umbreon, Sneasel

3rd gen: Walrein, Linoone

4th generation is too retarded.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 5, 2008)

Kadabra, I believe. A little aloof at times, tries to serve as a conduit of wisdom and intelligence, and focuses on the more metaphysical rather than his physical strength. A philosopher, councilor, and psychologist.

If I went for one of the Eevee family, I'd probably say either Vaporeon or Espeon.


----------



## zevvy (Dec 5, 2008)

quilava :3


----------



## Fu (Dec 6, 2008)

Flareon, shame the game is cruel to it.

Maybe Ninetales too what with it's fancy new energy ball and extrasensory.

God I'm typical.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 6, 2008)

If I was to be a pokemon, I'd go for Nidoking. Just for the virility.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

*points at name* I think that suffices as a proper answer.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

Probably Ponyta or Rapidash, I'm really big on horses, though Charizard and Dragonite easily come in second place.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Riolu. Hands down. :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Good choice guilmon ^^


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

And I chose in regard to you know who. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## nek0chan (Dec 7, 2008)

??? what are these new pokemon ???
am i too old to know what they are?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> ??? what are these new pokemon ???
> am i too old to know what they are?



http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/447.shtml & http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/448.shtml


----------



## DarkElpizo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd love to be something like a mightyena or an arcanine

I simply love those pokemon


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 7, 2008)

Riachu. I love me some eletric mouse types.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 7, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> That's like saying everyone who has a Fursona that's not a canid is gay.



Guys, I have a confession to make...


----------



## Seas (Dec 8, 2008)

"-Remember when pokemon was good?
-[...]"

Anyway, the time I watched the series (only the first season was airing at that time) , I liked the Scyther (I think that was it's name) because of the dual blades...those were badass!


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 8, 2008)

A Suicune/Ninetales hybrid. ^^


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

Gotta say Totodile. Totodiles are awesome! ^^


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 8, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> ??? what are these new pokemon ???
> am i too old to know what they are?



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY BRAINS JUST IMPLODED! X3


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 8, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Guys, I have a confession to make...



HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH XD


----------



## Drake_451 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a Pikachu. ^^


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 8, 2008)

Drake_451 said:


> I'm a Pikachu. ^^


lol yes you are


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Drake_451 said:


> I'm a Pikachu. ^^


Stop lying ditto. You're all dittos. Stop messing with my mind!!! \@____@/


----------



## nurematsu (Dec 9, 2008)

ahem...


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 9, 2008)

Scyther.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

Flareon.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd be a Dragonite. :3


----------



## Uro (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, the one I like most was houndoom when pokemon was cool back in the day.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 9, 2008)

No one said Psyduck? Fuck you guys.

Psyduck.


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 9, 2008)

Uro said:


> Well, the one I like most was houndoom when pokemon was cool back in the day.



houndoom?
man if thats way back, the original 150 are ancient -_-


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 9, 2008)

A shiny drifloon 'cause they're my favourite ;; but it wouldn't be very practical so either a ditto so I could be anything I wanted, or a...um.. I dunno, something else.


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 9, 2008)

3 guesses =3






...............YOU GUESSED IT! CHARMANDER


----------



## eevachu (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm an Eevachu.

'JUST CAUSE I'M A FUCKING _EEVACHU_, BIATCH. *SLAP*


----------



## KaiserVadin (Dec 9, 2008)

Eevee


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 9, 2008)

I have NO idea. There are so many these days.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 9, 2008)

Leafeon...for some reason. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

Torchic...no...Groudon...no...Honchkrow...no...Lucario...no...Palkia...no...Mightyena...no...UGH BEING A FAN MAKES IT HARD!!!

Oh, I know!

A POKEDEX!


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Torchic...no...Groudon...no...Honchkrow...no...Lucario...no...Palkia...no...Mightyena...no...UGH BEING A FAN MAKES IT HARD!!!
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> A POKEDEX!



ROFL! XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Torchic...no...Groudon...no...Honchkrow...no...Lucario...no...Palkia...no...Mightyena...no...UGH BEING A FAN MAKES IT HARD!!!
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> A POKEDEX!


It didn't make it hard for me ^_^


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> It didn't make it hard for me ^_^


But liking all them...


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> But liking all them...


Hah I guess I get what you mean ^_^


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 10, 2008)

Growlithe <3


----------



## Talvi (Dec 10, 2008)

Haunter.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 10, 2008)

Eevee seems very popular.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Eevee seems very popular.



Flareon's better.


----------



## nurematsu (Dec 11, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Torchic...no...Groudon...no...Honchkrow...no...Lucario...no...Palkia...no...Mightyena...no...UGH BEING A FAN MAKES IT HARD!!!
> 
> Oh, I know!
> 
> A POKEDEX!



Go for ditto! That way you could sorta be them all :3


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 11, 2008)

nurematsu said:


> Go for ditto! That way you could sorta be them all :3


Oh, ok. ^_^


----------



## Hlavco (Dec 12, 2008)

Pichu.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

Hitmontop!


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Flareon's better.


=3


----------



## CaptainCougar (Dec 12, 2008)

Arcanine, I love it's design. Cats are my favorite animals but I really like how dogs act and play. Arcanine is a mix of both I think. :3


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 13, 2008)

CaptainCougar said:


> Arcanine, I love it's design. Cats are my favorite animals but I really like how dogs act and play. Arcanine is a mix of both I think. :3



oh my god i hear that all the way


----------



## Ax Vorinskathe (Dec 14, 2008)

Charizard. Hell yeah. XP


----------



## Authur (Dec 14, 2008)

Totodile. But if some of you want, Feraligatr. <bobs eyebrows>


----------



## failcakes (Dec 14, 2008)

Dragonite, definitely.


----------



## Alex the Typhlosion (Dec 14, 2008)

What the heck do you think mine is?!? 
Well, I was a Buizel for a while...


----------



## kawaiitoboe (Dec 16, 2008)

Absol, no doubt about it.


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 18, 2008)

Lucario. Loved it the moment I saw it. Drawn myself as one a couple times as well.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Ponyta.

Pale with red hair and likes to kick butts ;o


----------



## Iido The Eevee (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I'm pretty obvious 

Blue, 2-tailed Eevee


----------



## Arcanus (Dec 31, 2008)

I would have to say either an Arcanine or Luxray. I like them both!


----------



## BlauShep (Dec 31, 2008)

T-Tar. c:


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 31, 2008)

cute well anyways thanks and this post is more then open to more people ^.^


----------



## Attaman (Dec 31, 2008)

Muk.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd go with mightyena or luxray


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 31, 2008)

those are often head to head in chossing =3


----------



## virus (Dec 31, 2008)

psyduck


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 31, 2008)

No me gusta pokemon, es no bueno.  Adoro hablar espaÃ±ol. ^^


----------



## Elite723 (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL'D AT ^


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish it was a Vaporeon. :C
In reality, I'd be a fatty mcfat fat Flaffy. ; w;


----------



## Elite723 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I wish it was a Vaporeon. :C
> In reality, I'd be a fatty mcfat fat Flaffy. ; w;



so honest


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

mightyena...for my pokemon team consist of 3 Mightyenas, 1 eevee, 1 Garados, and Pidgy


----------



## Elite723 (Jan 1, 2009)

kewl


----------



## KidLoose (Jan 1, 2009)

[_Points at avatar._]
That's right, I'm a pikachu in an orange tracksuit! I'm Naruchu! o3o


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

KidLoose said:


> [_Points at avatar._]
> That's right, I'm a pikachu in an orange tracksuit! I'm Naruchu! o3o


*looks at Siggy* I guess I'm your enemy then =3 for I am a pirate


----------



## Bonzzai (Jan 1, 2009)

Poochyena, of course! >


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2009)

Bonzzai said:


> Poochyena, of course! >



Oh, I so saw that coming.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 2, 2009)

Alex the Typhlosion said:


> What the heck do you think mine is?!?
> Well, I was a Buizel for a while...


i have no idea, wth pokemon is that?


----------



## dwitefry (Jan 2, 2009)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Buizel_(Pokémon) It's a ferret/weasel that swims.

I wish I could say something cool like Houndoom or Darkrai or something. But I'm pretty sure it's Wooper .

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Wooper

So long as it's not Weedle I dont' mind .

MeX


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm a guilmon... don't question me... just accept it ok?


----------



## John Wolf (Jan 2, 2009)

This is rather daft one, though since so many people have responded I will also. 

I would say the talking Meowth who works with team rocket.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd probably be the butt face, Magmar. ;_;


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Arcanine hands down. fav type of animal and fav element tis a win win.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 3, 2009)

dwitefry said:


> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Buizel_(Pok%C3%A9mon) It's a ferret/weasel that swims.
> 
> I wish I could say something cool like Houndoom or Darkrai or something. But I'm pretty sure it's Wooper .
> 
> ...




lol wooper is so cool looking, but yea ferrets ftw


----------



## Sabstar (Jan 3, 2009)

Furry wise, an Arcanine.
Person Wise..Nidoqueen? LOL
My favourites though are Garchomp and Tyrannitar.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 3, 2009)

MissingNo.

I ruin your game  .


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> MissingNo.
> 
> I ruin your game  .


lies, you can never fail with 2 water guns, and  bunch of random pixels


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

yay pokemon! dragonite fused with an arcanine and lucario


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jan 5, 2009)

Some ghost type, either Gengar or Banette.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

John Wolf said:


> This is rather daft one, though since so many people have responded I will also.
> 
> I would say the talking Meowth who works with team rocket.



His original US voice actor died recently. 

I'm a Buizel. For now anyways.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> MissingNo.
> 
> I ruin your game  .



Pardon the double post, but I caught one of those. It evolved into a Kangaskhan that knew Surf.


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 24, 2009)

Arcanine


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

I am the glitch that wrecks your game :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2009)

A hacked Acerus.

Once summoned and when you travel to my special place, you cannot leave afterward.Or once you leave, the game freezes and corrupts!
That'll teach you faggots to use AR to catch me and not wait until the event!!!


>:{


----------



## Miyuu (Feb 24, 2009)

_Eevee!! There are so many options for Eevee!!  <3_


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

Cubone is my fave, he's so emo.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm a lucario. He's the shit.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

A Ninetales, of course!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2009)

Mightyena, poochyena, or mawile.


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 25, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> My faves: Buizel...


 
Dude, thats ALL you have to say, to get me to be your friend.
Yea, I like buizel. If you like buizels you could check out THIS site. :3
Idk what mine is, lotsa people keep saying the eveelutions, but I really like pokemon like, _Lucario BECAUSE HES SO FREAKEN AWSOME,_ OBVIOUSLY buizel, Arcinine. Basicly you've all said the ones I like.
Inner... inner... hmmm. :O!!! SHAYMIN SKYFORM!!


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 25, 2009)

I want a seel.
But I'm really a houndour.
OH GREAT, NOW I'M A POKEFAG. [/jk]


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, my favourites are probably Houndoom, Arcanine, and Mightyena...but I doubt I'm actually like any of those.  

I think if I could be like...if I could do what I really wish I could, I'd be Lucario. But that's more wishful thinking than anything, haha.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 25, 2009)

i do like me to have an umbreon too specially shiny


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 25, 2009)

haynari said:


> yay pokemon! dragonite fused with an arcanine and lucario


 
THAT IS THE MOST FUCKIN AWSOME MENTAL IMAGE


----------



## Azbulldog (Feb 26, 2009)

I love so many of them, but my tops are Flygon, Buizel, Jolteon, and Leafeon.


----------



## vappykid5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Growlithe


----------



## Avid Dream Theater Fan (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have an inner pokemon, though Tyranitar is pretty cool I guess


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Meowth.
8D


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Scyther, Charizard or Aerodactyl may be?    I also like mew.. but .... LOL


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> MissingNo.
> 
> I ruin your game  .




You give me unlimted master balls.. and for that I thank you!


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

I like very very few of the new ones.. only the 150.. that's what I grew up with,, never learned the new ones.... but there are a few cute ones I suppose


----------



## Nightweaver (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmmm. What's that Pokemon that's made of mud? Oh wait no I'll be that one with the poison symbol on it that farts and acts retarded all the time. I don't know what their names are, silly kids.


----------



## CaptainCougar (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the idea of a Bulbasaur, Ivysaur or Arcanine.

Being a huge frog critter with a growth on its back or a huge tiger wolf that breathes fire sounds very appealing to me.


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure but my (permanent) fursona is a mightyena with alterations XD


----------



## Laze (Feb 28, 2009)

I go enjoy Poison types quite a bit ~


----------



## DodgeAMD (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, if I were to stay a fox I'm stuck with either Vulpix, Ninetails or an Eeveelotion
So, I'm going to come away from that. My favourite {Pokemon (in that I've ALWAYS had one on my squad ever since Gold and Silver) is a Houndoom.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 28, 2009)

I would definitely be Arcanine. Loyal, tough and bad-ass. .
(I would be tauros but he was lamed)


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not a pokemon, because Pokemon fursonas just means you can't take the fucking time to think of something good and original. I may be a wolf, which is common, but I took time to sculpt my fursona, adding details :V


----------



## DodgeAMD (Feb 28, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> I'm not a pokemon, because Pokemon fursonas just means you can't take the fucking time to think of something good and original. I may be a wolf, which is common, but I took time to sculpt my fursona, adding details :V



Well, I've got my own fursona, I think the idea behind this is IF you HAD to be a Pokemon, what would you be. Or rather, which Pokemon do you most identify with.


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks you guys i didn't expect so many people to answer


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 2, 2009)

A shiny Umbreon Growlith hybrid. lol


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Mar 3, 2009)

Eevee.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea D:


----------



## TerranceJones (Mar 3, 2009)

*giggles* I suppose I'd be a Glaceon, I suppose, though Vulpix or Ninetails would be more fitting for a foxie fluff...


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I have absolutely no idea D:



heheh...
...............

MAGNEMITE
LOLOLOLOL etc


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> heheh...
> ...............
> 
> MAGNEMITE
> LOLOLOLOL etc




How dare you make fun of my bad mic


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> How dare you make fun of my bad mic



MAGNEMITE, USE METAL SOUND!


----------



## IWP (Mar 3, 2009)

I would be Electabuzz.


----------



## Zocan (Mar 3, 2009)

I see myself as a waturtle

I dunno, its just better then squirtle, as a cool spirit, and freaking looks awsum, 

Blastoise is a thank and i don't like him as much but waturtle is totally me =D


----------



## Sivril (Mar 5, 2009)

Mightyena all the way

my fav types are ghost, ice 

so a ghost/ice type Mightyena

I wish there were more ice types


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

Growlithe. Probably because it was my first (and therefore favorite) pokeman card back when pokeman cards were cool.


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 5, 2009)

yay growlithe. :x i always wanted to ride an arcanine like a horse


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 5, 2009)

My inner Pokemon....Either Primeape or Tyrogue.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, my first character was Ultima *Mewtwo.* Although if I really think about it... I'd say Nine Tails.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

Persian, of course.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 6, 2009)

Been a Ninetales fan since the release of the original 151 pokemon.

So I'ma say Ninetails.


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks again I wasent expecting over 200 resp


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

Typhlosion rawr!! i eat eevees but i won't *licks lips* for now.... yeah but my inner pokemon is a typhlosion =3


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 17, 2009)

magikarp


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> magikarp


 magikarp are tasety too:twisted:


----------



## DSM (Oct 23, 2009)

mrawr ^.=.^
i'm a cute charizard!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

BLAZIKENNNN \o/


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 23, 2009)

Nidorina


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

Before this gets locked for necro.

Im a zubat, definitely.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

As long as there is more to be added to a thread without spamming or becoming redundant, why lock an old thread?

I've always loved Ninetales, but if I had to BE a pokemon, I would totally be a Flareon.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> As long as there is more to be added to a thread without spamming or becoming redundant, why lock an old thread?
> 
> I've always loved Ninetales, but if I had to BE a pokemon, I would totally be a Flareon.


*shrug* Just a forum rule. Idk why. Probably uses up bandwidth or something.

 Flareon is adorable, but I like Evee more. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

Patthecat said:


> Typhlosion rawr!! i eat eevees but i won't *licks lips* for now.... yeah but my inner pokemon is a typhlosion =3



WTF?!

What are you doing here? 


Nidoking would be mine.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> *shrug* Just a forum rule. Idk why. Probably uses up bandwidth or something.


 
Well that's understandalbe and fine by me as long as we can still make a new thread to continue the same topic. But a lot of times, on various forums, I see: "We already have this thread! Don't make a another one! *locked*"

I wonder what the offspring of a Flareon and a Ninetales would produce. Hmm...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Quilava new fire moves FTW


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 23, 2009)

*Looking at the necro date*
Phew, quite old. Therefore: Lo....
MEH, FUCK IT! 
Go ahead. Why wastin another entry for a new thread as long as people are still frequently posting in here.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> *Looking at the necro date*
> Phew, quite old. Therefore: Lo....
> MEH, FUCK IT!
> Go ahead. Why wastin another entry for a new thread as long as people are still frequently posting in here.


Anyone ever tell you that you're awesome?

Also if I weren't a zubat, I'd be something equally annoying. Like a rattata.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 23, 2009)

This was like one of the first thread I posted in. Oh the memories.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Anyone ever tell you that you're awesome?


seconded.



Shenzebo said:


> Also if I weren't a zubat, I'd be something equally annoying. Like a rattata.


Neither one is as annoying as Bidoof. Pokemon pulled out all the stops in making a new Pokemon to top zubat.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Neither one is as annoying as Bidoof. Pokemon pulled out all the stops in making a new Pokemon to top zubat.


Okay, I'm not *that* annoying.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I would have to say Eevee, or Flareon


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

Since the mod didn't lock this, I'll reiterate on saying I'm a mewtwo.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Since the mod didn't lock this, I'll reiterate on saying I'm a mewtwo.


  Everything you touch dies?  Well, I guess there are worse slots in life.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Everything you touch dies?  Well, I guess there are worse slots in life.



Actually, I try to make everything my kingdom. :>


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Actually, I try to make everything my kingdom. :>


 Didn't you know MewTwo is the Midas of Pokemon?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Didn't you know MewTwo is the Midas of Pokemon?



I prefer the part where he made an attempt to rule the world.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 23, 2009)

Something between Mewtwo and a Persian.

Assholish felines FTW.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I'd be a Rattata. It's a purple and cream rat, what's not to like?


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 24, 2009)

Latios, maybe... can't really think of any.


----------



## Chandan (Oct 24, 2009)

Aipom, duh.


----------



## Panda (Oct 24, 2009)

Probably Blissey or Kangaskhan,maybe even nidoqueen.

I know they're not the cutest or most popular,but i love 'em


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

Panda said:


> Probably Blissey or Kangaskhan,maybe even nidoqueen.
> 
> I know they're not the cutest or most popular,but i love 'em



nidokings are BAMF


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd prolly be either Raikou or Porygon-Z


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Elite723 said:


> I belive that my inner pokemon is an Umbreon Glaceon hybrid, what are you? =3



Inner pokemon.......Ya yanking my chain right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Inner Pokemon?

I don't know.. 

Does there exist a Pokemon that got the power to incinerate everything that tries to annoy you?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> Inner Pokemon?
> 
> I don't know..
> 
> Does there exist a Pokemon that got the power to incinerate everything that tries to annoy you?



Moltres I believe. :>

<--- Ex-Pokemon Nerd of the first 151.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Moltres I believe. :>
> 
> <--- Ex-Pokemon Nerd of the first 151.



I second that. 

Moltres it is, then. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> Inner Pokemon?
> 
> I don't know..
> 
> Does there exist a Pokemon that got the power to incinerate everything that tries to annoy you?



Moltres, Ho-Oh, Entei, Groudon, Heatran, etc. etc.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to say I'm not a Pokemon of any type, as I can say more than my own name, I don't have aggression issues, and I don't get locked in balls by gender-confused adolescents.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I'm going to say I'm not a Pokemon of any type, as I can say more than my own name, I don't have aggression issues, and I don't get locked in balls by gender-confused adolescents.



Void, this is just about saying who your fave Pokemon is, right ='/?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't think I have an inner pokemon, I do relate myself with Absol a bit though ^ ^.

I've got abunch of favorite pokemon though, i really like Buizel, Munchlax, Lugia, Cyndaqul and Mew ^ ^


----------



## TDK (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a Typloshion, mother fucka!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 24, 2009)

I say....umbreon/arcanine


----------



## El Furicuazo (Oct 24, 2009)

The species itself is rather obvious in my case; the reasons aren't so much:

- National symbolisms I found relating to it
- The serious, mature, moralist & sensible personality fits me ideally
- Good aesthetics, IMO
- Not a too fictional, uncreative (many of the Sinnoh pokÃ©mon seem too uncreative to me), or exaggerated (size, special abilities...) for the most part
- Geographic & climatic preferences match those I have (aura pokÃ©mon like humid, warm & mountainous locations)
- Others I don't recall at this moment


----------



## HoneyPup (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a Raichu!


----------



## FoxPhantom (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine is more like a Ninetails. well I don't really know for sure.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm Blaster. Wait, that's not a-


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 25, 2009)

eevee or skitty


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

Not applicable, not a pokemon whatsoever or interested heavily in them.


----------



## Syl (Oct 25, 2009)

Forever a Charmeleon


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 25, 2009)

I've always really liked Buizel and Floatzel. But Mudkip would probably suit me best. Either that, or a ghost-type.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 25, 2009)

Lapras  been that way since I first laid eyes on him/her.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I prefer the part where he made an attempt to rule the world.


 
He did... In the first movie I'm pretty sure.  I still have that on DVD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 25, 2009)

Some weird mixture of Mighyena, Gengar, Houndoom, and Giratina origin form.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 25, 2009)

actually now it's probably a cross between Lapras and Lanturn :O


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 25, 2009)

Pikachu!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2009)

I identify most with fire and metal, and I like canids. Either a Flareon or a Lucario with a flamethrower!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2009)

i would be a "dontgiveashitamon"


----------



## fruitcake (Oct 25, 2009)

Obvious answer... probably Prinplup.

They are blue penguins, after all.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 25, 2009)

:< Pichu.


----------



## LonelyLionHeart777 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would be a buizel or an absol 
ther my favorite pokemon


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

mr. mime
i cant live with these lies any longer


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

MOTHERFUCKING HONCHKROW


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

Arcanine. or an umbreon.


----------



## Jewel (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been a Celebi since I was 10 years old, haha. That's an entire decade of being a manic little green dude, and I love it.
Don't tag me as a 'godmod' or anything, though. I'm a Celebi because I adore the species; it doesn't matter to me if they're 'legendary' or not.

I'm thinking of changing my color to white/red or the like, to match my fursonas, but we'll see.


----------



## Wildside (Oct 27, 2009)

Swampert. >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2009)

Porygon. :>



David M. Awesome said:


> So fucking GARchomp.


Oh fuck you, You're a Wigglytuff.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread is like a train wreck.  It makes me die a little inside each time I look at it... yet for some reason I keep doing it.

Go figure.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> This thread is like a train wreck. It makes me die a little inside each time I look at it... yet for some reason I keep doing it.
> 
> Go figure.


 Well fuck you too.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually took the test.

Houndoom.


----------



## Animega069 (Oct 27, 2009)

I took a test similar to something like this, and I came out to be an Eevee. I'm adaptable to all enviornments, and everyone wants me.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2009)

Clearly I am a Cubonebone :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 27, 2009)

MissingNo.

I am an asshole I fuck up your game :V .


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 27, 2009)

I dunno what pokamon likes to smack shit up?


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 1, 2009)

uum lucario


----------



## SnowWolf37 (Nov 1, 2009)

Definitely Houndoom!


----------



## Hero X (Nov 1, 2009)

Me, I'm a Vulpix, Slowpoke, and Pikachu! XD


----------



## Eisen (Nov 1, 2009)

If I were to be "represented" by a pokemon or pokemon (plural)," I'd have to pick Magmar/Magmortar, Aggron/Aron, Rayquaza, Rampardos, Steelix or Honchkrow.

As for an "inner pokemon," I have no idea, because I don't think one can have an "inner pokemon" truly.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

I am pikachu I love it is cute


----------



## RoadDogg (Nov 7, 2009)

I am a Lucario, Mewtwo, Raikou, and a Skuntank, because I like to fart alot! LOL


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly I am a Cubonebone :3


That pokemon just needs a hug. :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

Probably a Lucario or a Dragonite. Both seem like welcome options.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

ZANGOOSE, FUCK YEAR.


----------



## Soka (Nov 7, 2009)

My favorite was always Charizard. I was really into Pokemon when it was the original 151. I got out of it for a while and when I tried to get back into it, there were far too many new pokemon.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Soka said:


> My favorite was always Charizard. I was really into Pokemon when it was the original 151. I got out of it for a while and when I tried to get back into it, there were far too many new pokemon.



;_; I feel your pain. I missed out the Ruby/Sapphire generation for a few years and didn't know what half of those things were meant to be. SWALLOT?



Shenzebo said:


> That pokemon just needs a hug. :3



Cubone is so depressing for a kid's game. But it's weird they go through the trouble of being consistant about it's dead mother, yet nothing happens if you breed Marowak at all. Not even a special explaination for it not dropping dead.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

Soka said:


> My favorite was always Charizard. I was really into Pokemon when it was the original 151. I got out of it for a while and when I tried to get back into it, there were far too many new pokemon.



That's actually kind of opposite for me. I started with the original 151 (and that goofy song), but then got out of it. Blame Digimon for that one.

But I recently got back into it after watching the Buizel/Lucario match, and have actually found a liking for many of the newer species. The lovely Buneary, the adorable Pachirisu, Buizel/Floatzel, etc.


----------



## Soka (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh yea. I agree. The new pokemon are really neat but there just were too many to learn about. I felt like I couldn't get back into it because I didn't know where to pick up. I also miss the t.v show.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

Soka said:


> Oh yea. I agree. The new pokemon are really neat but there just were too many to learn about. I felt like I couldn't get back into it because I didn't know where to pick up. I also miss the t.v show.



True enough. I really have little to no knowledge about that Pokemon that came in the in-between period. That was my problem with the newer Digimon. Too many to learn about, and especially too many evolutions for an individual digimon.

Then cards were introduced, and I said to heck with it.


----------



## Soka (Nov 7, 2009)

I loved the card game. I was thinking about getting back into pokemon by starting with the original 151 and working my way up. Watch the old t.v shows, the movies, get some cards and put a few decks together, etc. 

Charizard was always my favorite though.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Soka said:


> I loved the card game. I was thinking about getting back into pokemon by starting with the original 151 and working my way up. Watch the old t.v shows, the movies, get some cards and put a few decks together, etc.
> 
> Charizard was always my favorite though.



Have you seen shiny Charizard? Probably the coolest shiny there is, actually.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 7, 2009)

Soka said:


> I loved the card game. I was thinking about getting back into pokemon by starting with the original 151 and working my way up. Watch the old t.v shows, the movies, get some cards and put a few decks together, etc.
> 
> Charizard was always my favorite though.



Actually, I wasn't referring to the card game, but I did try to get into that...then Yugioh came about and blew me way (again, only for the first season) and the rest is history.

But yes. Dragonite was always my original fav...then Lucario and Buizel came into the picture...


----------



## Soka (Nov 7, 2009)

No I haven't


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I actually took the test.
> 
> Houndoom.


Link?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Have you seen shiny Charizard? Probably the coolest shiny there is, actually.









OH LAWD IS DAT SUM FRIED CHIKINS


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> OH LAWD IS DAT SUM FRIED CHIKINS



Heh... *coughs*


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

I would have to say I would be a Mightyena, Arcanine, or Houndoom

As far as evolutions of Eevee, I'd have to say Jolteon...dunno why, I just like electric types. 

As far as overall favorites: Jolteon, Mightyena, Arcanine, Houndoom, Pikachu, Pidgeot, Espeon, Charizard, Absol, Ninetales, Persian, Dewgong, Scyther, Lapras, Kabutops, Articuno, Feraligatr, Noctowl, Murcrow, Sneasel, Skarmory, Raikou, Tyranitar, Lugia, Ho-oh, Sceptile, Aggron, Zangoose, Seviper, Armaldo, Milotic, Salamence, Metagross, Latias, Latios, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, Torterra, Empoleon, Luxray, Rampardos, Honchkrow, Lucario, Hippowdon, Froslass, Azelf, Uxie, Heatran, Giratina, Dialga, Cresselia, (And though I have never caught it and nor do I know how to get it) Arceus. (Arceus just looks cool)

*looks up at post* Hmmm...perhaps I listed too many...

Edit: I left one out, Flygon. *nod nod*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Amrramrreaa said:


> I would have to say I would be a Mightyena, Arcanine, or Houndoom
> 
> As far as evolutions of Eevee, I'd have to say Jolteon...dunno why, I just like electric types.
> 
> ...



Jolteon is one of my favourites, too, though I wish it had a tail.

If I remember correctly, you can catch Cresselia as it randomly jumps about the map after you visit a special island in the storyline.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

I always loved the games, I still play them now even the spinoffs X3


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Jolteon is one of my favourites, too, though I wish it had a tail.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you can catch Cresselia as it randomly jumps about the map after you visit a special island in the storyline.



Oh, I know how to catch Cresselia, I meant Arceus. XD Sorry for the confusion.



RoqsWolf said:


> I always loved the games, I still play them now even the spinoffs X3



I still play them from time to time too. I played them all throughout high school and now I guess that will continue into college.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Amrramrreaa said:


> Oh, I know how to catch Cresselia, I meant Arceus. XD Sorry for the confusion.



Oh, no prob'.
No idea about him, either. I assume it's event-only in Japan. All the cool things are.


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> All the cool things are.



This is very true, sadly.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine is the fake pokemon mewthree lol. As for a real pokemon...I don't know. Maybe mew.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Nov 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Jolteon is one of my favourites, too, though I wish it had a tail.



I always found it odd that jolteon was the only one of all the eevee forms that doesn't have a tail.


----------



## Krazzy (Nov 9, 2009)

<-- Lucario, Fighting and Mind Games, Plus i like the Aura power


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

Bad Egg.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Bad Egg.




Oh god I hate those things. They made me RAEG. D:< I'm glad I never used hacks on my real games.


And in response to the thread title: I wouldn't say I have an "inner pokemon" or an "inner" anything (aside from organs and such)

But I guess I'd be like, a meowth or something. (Not skitty, I wouldn't want to have nubs for arms and feet) Yeah... I really like cats


----------



## shlero (Nov 18, 2009)

Abra ^_^
He's cute, has a cute long tail, and dispite being a psychic type he also has a wide range of different type attacks making type disadvantages nearly nonexistent, and also, who dosent want to be able to teleport?


----------



## Farelle (Nov 18, 2009)

well....i dont really have an inner Pokemon....and i couldnt decide which one....
it always ends up beeing a vulpix, ninetails or suicune 

i like flyffy tails, but not much Pokemon have them (except if you count the fire made tails...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

shlero said:


> Abra ^_^
> He's cute, has a cute long tail, and dispite being a psychic type he also has a wide range of different type attacks making type disadvantages nearly nonexistent, and also, who dosent want to be able to teleport?



Psychic types have type disadvantages? =o


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Psychic types have type disadvantages? =o



Does Ghost and Dark ring a bell?

My dreams tell me I have a Lucario pokesona, so I'm inclined to accept it.
Unoriginal, yes, but I hardly care.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Does Ghost and Dark ring a bell?
> 
> My dreams tell me I have a Lucario pokesona, so I'm inclined to accept it.
> Unoriginal, yes, but I hardly care.



Oh, right, in the later games. :roll:  I was thinking of Red/Blue/Green, where it was just Ghost and Bug type, but they were always and almost always paired with poison, so they were p useless.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not a pokemon.

On second thought, Aerodactyl.


----------



## LeonNiKate (Nov 18, 2009)

lol, when I saw the topic title I thought it said "What KIND OF Pokemon Are You?" and I immediately got that song stuck in my head...

but anyways, I'm not sure if I have an inner Pokemon. If I do, it's probably some kind of Ninetails/Persian mix.


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, right, in the later games. :roll:  I was thinking of Red/Blue/Green, where it was just Ghost and Bug type, but they were always and almost always paired with poison, so they were p useless.



Red/Blue/Green is where it's at, yo. :c


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

JerJer said:


> Red/Blue/Green is where it's at, yo. :c



yeah booiiiiiii~


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> yeah booiiiiiii~



I was recently playing Blue version because I missed the classics, boy nostalgia hit me with a brick to the face. :T

It was an amazing experience. :v


----------



## LeonNiKate (Nov 18, 2009)

JerJer said:


> I was recently playing Blue version because I missed the classics, boy nostalgia hit me with a brick to the face. :T
> 
> It was an amazing experience. :v




I wish I could play my Blue again. But a long time ago I made the fatal mistake of... of.... capturing Missingno! *cries* All my data was erased and the cart would no longer hold a save....


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

LeonNiKate said:


> I wish I could play my Blue again. But a long time ago I made the fatal mistake of... of.... capturing Missingno! *cries* All my data was erased and the cart would no longer hold a save....



Well that's a shame, there are ways of acquiring the game.. Heck, I was happy enough to stumble upon a cart just browsing around a swap meet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 18, 2009)

honchkrow


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> honchkrow



POKEJEW


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

Magikarp


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

What Poke'mon would I be? 

NONE OF THEM. CAUSE YOU DAMN FURRIES HAVE DRAWN PORN OF EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. D=< 

Maybe, _maybe_, if the majority wasn't shemale/herm porn, I'd be one. But No! Too many pr0n artists have raped that inner-child dream of mine to the point that I can't associate with it anymore. _Thank you._


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't seen porn of Pichu yet, so that one.   Don't try to prove me wrong.  >:C


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I haven't seen porn of Pichu yet, so that one.   Don't try to prove me wrong.  >:C



I could but I won't.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I could but I won't.



DON'T YOU DARE.  It's the only thing I still enjoy about that game.  ;^;


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> DON'T YOU DARE.  It's the only thing I still enjoy about that game.  ;^;



Why? Pichu is awful :|


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why? Pichu is awful :|



It's adorable, fuck you.   >:C


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 19, 2009)

Well look at what my fursona is,that should answer. XD 

But based on like behavior of the pokemon only I dunno.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> POKEJEW



No, Honchkrow is a pimp thank you very much.



CannonFodder said:


> Magikarp




That last pic....is epic.


And sorry for doubleposting,was an accident..XP


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 19, 2009)

Ehm... Huh... Well, I don't play the newer games, so I really only know the first 2 sets. I would say either Pidgeotto or Magnemite/Magneton. But there's quite a difference between those two. 

I dunno.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That last pic....is epic.


*CannonFodder uses tailwhip*
9001 damage
IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> No, Honchkrow is a pimp thank you very much.



He's _supposed_ to be a jew. :/


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

mightyena. surprisingly :/


----------



## darzoz (Nov 20, 2009)

espeon, totally.
http://www.pokemonfaceoff.com/users/6/thm450/196espeon.jpg


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 20, 2009)

i would totally be a Octillery 

i would rape you all with my tentacles


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2009)

I still say that I'd be an Electrode.

Trpdwarf uses EXPLOSION!
Thread dies.
All the Pokefurs die.
The world cheers.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I still say that I'd be an Electrode.
> 
> Trpdwarf uses EXPLOSION!
> Thread dies.
> ...



You would be an_hero.. wouldn't you >.>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> You would be an_hero.. wouldn't you >.>



It would almost be worth it if I can take out the oodles of furfags ruining mah pokemans with fan-porn along with the pokefurs....and totally worth it if two specific pokefurs were taken out first.


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 20, 2009)

SEAKING

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I still say that I'd be an Electrode.
> 
> Trpdwarf uses EXPLOSION!
> Thread dies.
> ...



..a littler harsh, no?

I mean yes, it's yes it's taken to the extreme, but dun hurt my precious Lucario Poke-sona.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 20, 2009)

totodile, fo sho. i mean, he's so cute and awesome. :U


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Magikarp


 
When did the moving gif happen? That's awesome. Is it on Youtube?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 20, 2009)

I would also be a skuntank.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 20, 2009)

Im an Arcanine all the way :3


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 20, 2009)

SEAKING! SHOULD BE ON TEAM AMERICA.
F* YEAH!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Im an Arcanine all the way :3



Don't you think you should be a FURRET~?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2009)

Ricia said:


> When did the moving gif happen? That's awesome. Is it on Youtube?


photobucket
I'm not quite sure which episode this is from.
The fact pikachu almost lost make Team Rocket look even more ridiculous.


----------



## Bonzzai (Nov 21, 2009)

If I had to be a PokÃ©mon, it'd be POOCHYENA, of course!


----------



## Linzys (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably porygon or abra.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 22, 2009)

Either Flygon or Dragonite


----------



## catanamu (Nov 24, 2009)

if i were a pokemon the one i identify most with is zigzagoon and linoone because when i was younger i tried everything leaving me with a very broad base of knowlage and when i got older i found my calling and went for it with all the speed force and focus of a flying arrow shot from a god's bow.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucario. I'm a hopeless fanboy.


----------



## Takoto (Nov 24, 2009)

Umbreon, most likely.


----------



## catanamu (Jan 11, 2010)

if i were a pokemon i would be a cross between ninetails and richu i just love the raw volitile power of fire and lightning plus i never once seen a fire and electric type and i like being unique


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd be an Eevee :3 I'd never evolve


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 11, 2010)

A Gengar.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

If I wasn't a tiger I would have been a vaporion.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Paras! 8D


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Paras! 8D


OoO It's stealing my soul I knew I shouldn't have licked It's back!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

from the 150 I am a Riachu


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> OoO It's stealing my soul I knew I shouldn't have licked It's back!



O,...,O Loves ussssss~!
Obey our mushrooooommmmssss~

*click click*


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> O,...,O Loves ussssss~!
> Obey our mushrooooommmmssss~
> 
> *click click*


lol oh you


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

Man it's a toss-up... 

Cuz like... I'm in LOVE with Espeon and Haunter. Then there's Aggron (for the cute factor though, Aron.) - Not to mention cubone!! Jeez... tough stuff... 

then again that's just going by my favorite. If i had an inner pokemon i guess it would be like a flying one.... Like maybe Murkrow. But Haunter still seems interesting... 

I'd prolly be some terrible bastard child of a hybrid. like espeon/haunter/aron/???/profit 

o-o Yeah i dunno. Srsly: Espeon/haunter hybrid, yeeeeeah <3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Man it's a toss-up...
> 
> Cuz like... I'm in LOVE with Espeon and Haunter. Then there's Aggron (for the cute factor though, Aron.) - Not to mention cubone!! Jeez... tough stuff...
> 
> ...


ghost stone ftw?


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to be Giovanni's Persian. As for which one I would actually be, I have no idea. Oddly enough when I imagine myself in the Pokemon world it's always as a human. I apparently fail at being a furry.


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ghost stone ftw?



LOL that would be so epic and fail at the same time! lesse... that'd be Psychic, ghost, steel, rock, and dark. ftw.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> LOL that would be so epic and fail at the same time! lesse... that'd be Psychic, ghost, steel, rock, and dark. ftw.


yeah i love all those types except rock


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 11, 2010)

lets see... if I use my birth day month and day... I'm a bloody snake, ekans... not bad
I was a pikachu when I was totally honest on the dungeon games, not bad either
and quite frankly I prefer the ghastly trio, gengar, haunter, and gastly over most
just as an eeveelution really, I like umbreon the most, with vaporeon pulling close second

but tops out, a bloody pikachu


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

pwnt2j said:


> lets see... if I use my birth day month and day... I'm a bloody snake, ekans... not bad


 
That's interesting. I would be...Dugtrio. Huh. If Dugtrios are made up of three Digletts, do they have three separate minds or is it more of a collective like the Borg?


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i love all those types except rock



I'm mainly a psychic/ghost/dark person myself. I think maybe... it's because of the pretty colors. :B


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricia said:


> That's interesting. I would be...Dugtrio. Huh. If Dugtrios are made up of three Digletts, do they have three separate minds or is it more of a collective like the Borg?


Nobody knows, they sure as hell are annoying though, like a hannah montana song


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> I'm mainly a psychic/ghost/dark person myself. I think maybe... it's because of the pretty colors. :B


yeah i want a steel dragon type:3


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

pwnt2j said:


> Nobody knows, they sure as hell are annoying though, like a hannah montana song


 
Awww, I don't want to be annoying. I'm going back to being Giovanni's Persian.


----------



## SingingPenguin (Jan 11, 2010)

Empoleon! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3239839


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

SingingPenguin said:


> Empoleon! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3239839



that's ten kindsa awesome. I wanna make one of these one day. XD


----------



## SingingPenguin (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> that's ten kindsa awesome. I wanna make one of these one day. XD



Thank you! I hope to wear it to the cons I go to this year. :>

If you want to make you then you really should!


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

My favorite pokemon is Xatu, mostly because i could never say it. after a little research, i fell in love with Xatu


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 11, 2010)

If I was a form of Eevee, the "Eevee meme" says I would be Flareon. Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## quayza (Jan 11, 2010)

I am Lucario!!!


----------



## IggyB (Jan 12, 2010)

Raichu...fuck yeah!


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 12, 2010)

ARCANINE!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

POKEMANS!??!?


----------



## Kanye East (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> POKEMANS!??!?



 NOT IN MY CITY! 

I only role play as periodic elements.

[FONT=Helvetica,Arial]I am radium. I am a soft, shiny, silvery-white metal, which tarnishes quickly. I'm radioactive as well as chemically active, reacting with air, water and acids.[/FONT]

I have a half life of 1,600 years!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Kanye East said:


> NOT IN MY CITY!
> 
> I only role play as periodic elements.
> 
> ...



Best post in the whole forum right here folks. It was a nice run, but we're done here now. Game over.


----------



## Kerrflakes (Jan 12, 2010)

Kink the pikachu. the name speaks for itself ;D


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 12, 2010)

Not so much my inner Pokemon, but if I was a Pokemon, I'd like to be Swampert or Floatzel.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 12, 2010)

Favorite pokemon? Lucario by a longshot.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

Psssh, Weavile. :3


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 12, 2010)

IM FUCKING CRABBY BITCH.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmmm....

Lopunny Mightyena.

There is a story behind this.


----------



## Solas (Jan 13, 2010)

Tough one.  Sandshrew though.


----------

